
The Surprising Impact of “Mountaineer's Guide to Death and Disaster” - CarolineW
http://news.nationalgeographic.com/news/2015/02/150206-mountaineering-accidents-american-alpine-club-climbing/
======
ellen53o
Wow, I didn't even know this exists -- which is surprising because I just
finished reading "Training for the New Alpinism" and am reviewing a number of
climbing books.

